# Charlie's new trick. . . Take a nap



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is Charlie's new trick, If anyone has an idea of another fun trick I could teach him, it would be very appreciated! thanks!

Take a nap trick | Facebook


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

that was cute! lol...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Can I send you 2 dogs to train?!? Adorable!!!!


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

hahaha, I would welcome them with open arms! If there is anything you want to teach them let me know and Ill try to do my best to help. . . how old are your goldens?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG, that is toooo cute. How did you even start the training for that?

Koda has a hard time learning tricks. I feel like she is tuning me out cuz she knows there is a treat near by so she is just trying to find it lol.


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Your puppy is ADORABLE!!! what trick are you trying to show Koda? If its something I was abble to show charlie, I might be abble to give you a couple tips. 
And for some tricks, I use a ball, Charlie LOVES them, so I keep them special*, He is only aloud to play with them during fetch at the park, and I use his red one for training, I alow him a 5sec play when he does the right behavior. its a good alternative to treats for some dogs. 

Did you try Roll over? if his focus is on the treat a lot, that should be an easy one!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Your pup is smart! You should teach me how to train for this trick...


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I love Charlies new trick. He is adorable. How old is he? What else can Charlie do? Would love to see more.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been trying for a while now to teach her to play dead which is probably similar to nap time for you. She just chases my hand whereever it is but isn't grasping the word coming out of my mouth lol.


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlie is 1 1/2 yrs. I rescued him when he was 5-6 months. So far I thought him , sit, down, to give paws, roll over, Bang Bang, to say grace, head down, to touch targets, to close doors, bring things i point at, to stay with duration distraction and distance, same thing with the wait, crawl, back up, a trick I called pick-a-boo, paws up, high fives, take a bow etc. . . I'm a dog trainer, I don't have many hobbies beside Charlie hahhaha 

The Take a nap trick is the first trick he does where he has to multi-task, I teached him to go on his side first, and to pick up his blanket has a second trick, and to put the two together took a bit longer. 

**Once they pick up the blanket, make sure they hold it for a while before treating them, it will help when you try to put the two tricks together, Charlie kept pick it up and dropping his blanket before going on his side, took some time too show him to do both, Hope this helped!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Great job. You ought to put a video of all of his tricks on you tube and post a link here. I would love to see it.


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Play dead, I called it Bang Bang,. . . First pick your final position, I picked that Charlie would end up on his back. some people pick on the side or just simply laying down. 
I never use words when I start teaching a trick, Charlie does everything with hand signals fisrt, I add words after he starts really getting it. 
fisrt show her the gun (made with your hands) then lure her in the position you want her to end up with, do that for a while, soon your dog will do it without being lured. 
start adding the Bang (noise) after your dog is in the right position, it will help her assiate the noise with the position she is in. eventually move the sound to the beginning of the trick.


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya, Sure, Ill film some of his tricks and post it soon!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Merci! I'm always looking for new ideas for trick. . .


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

TO KODA'S MOM. . . I say; On your side, and the hand signal is me extending my hand and my arm straight on top of him. I will take some video tomorow post them. 

How old is Koda? and do you use a clicker when you train him?

unfortunetly I cant do it tonight, I have 3 class full of fun puppies to go teach. . . 

Have a good evening!

(I can't send messages till I have 15 post or something, I'm new at this forum thing, just starting to understand it. )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it! How did you get him to close his eyes?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am going to work on getting her in position. She is 13 months. I have not used a clicker but sometimes I wonder if I should have...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

How about teaching "Turn off the lights"?


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

I never used a clicker, but I sometime teach with it, depending on the class. Thanks, turning off the lights sounds fun, I'll post a video of out progress on that one


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Steph388 said:


> Charlie is 1 1/2 yrs. I rescued him when he was 5-6 months. So far I thought him , sit, down, to give paws, roll over, Bang Bang, to say grace, head down, to touch targets, to close doors, bring things i point at, to stay with duration distraction and distance, same thing with the wait, crawl, back up, a trick I called pick-a-boo, paws up, high fives, take a bow etc. . . I'm a dog trainer, I don't have many hobbies beside Charlie hahhaha
> 
> The Take a nap trick is the first trick he does where he has to multi-task, I teached him to go on his side first, and to pick up his blanket has a second trick, and to put the two together took a bit longer.
> 
> **Once they pick up the blanket, make sure they hold it for a while before treating them, it will help when you try to put the two tricks together, Charlie kept pick it up and dropping his blanket before going on his side, took some time too show him to do both, Hope this helped!


You should make training videos. That would be great! All these tricks sound so good. Please do make training videos and share with us here. You could create a separate thread or something. 

I've taught my pup some of the tricks you've listed, like Crawl, High-Five, Bang Bang.


----------

